# Snail Question



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

We bought a small golden apple snail at the LFS yesturday, its just a big bigger than say the tip of my thumb. We are wondering what to expect with growth? They have one at the shop thats bigger than a tennis ball, its more like a soft ball size! But its in a tank with about 5 9-11 inch goldfish.

Also will they just feed on the plecos algae discs?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just a quick non-related question. How big is the pleco? And how big is the tank?

The apple snail will be fine with the plec discs, but try to mix up the diet a bit more. Having 3 - 4 varities of food usually keeps fish happier. They like variety too


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Pleco is about 1.5 inches now tank is 30g.


----------

